# Project Wardawg



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I was keeping this semi-secret because I was afraid I'd chicken out halfway through and not finish. But I've reached the halfway point and I think I'll keep going. Inspired by Vash going public with his Questor I figured I;d bring it out into the light. There's a ton of boring, grainy WIP pics if you want to see them, but I figured I'd stick to the high quality pics

A scale shot with the family









Sgt. Pointy left in for scale

































So, there we go...halfway done. How's it looking?

And before you ask: All the gray bits are from either the Chemical Plant or Powerplant Imex kits I got from the Warstore


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Galahad said:


> ...
> And before you ask: All the gray bits are from either the Chemical Plant or Powerplant Imex kits I got from the Warstore


Ha! You read my mind mate!

It's looking super-awesome, of course. It's preposterously large. Instead of building it free-standing, it might actually be slightly easier if you build it as a suit and hop onto the table, mightn't it? :wink:

:awestruck cyclops:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The lower leg joints are chemical plant bits, the hip joints are powerplant parts

Glad you like it...I just hope it ends up being to scale...As you can see from the Daemon Prince, I have a habit of losing sight of scale


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

So that Chaos Dreadnought thingy is a DP? Interesting.. 

Looks great so far. Cant wait to see it finished and painted... Is it Chaos or Imperial?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

you never saw my Daemon Prince before, Bishop? It's in here somewhere...

Anyhow, it's going to be loyal


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm sure it'll be fine scale-wise - I mean, Titans do range from the huge all the way up to the gargantuan. How big is it gonna be? It looks about 15-18" at the moment, and I guess it's just over half its eventual height?

Bishop... don't hold your breath waiting for him to paint it... building things he's a f***ing genius, but painting... Gal doesn't _do_ painting... (I want to see his Banewagon painted up, but I think I'm going to have a long wait...)

:not expecting paint at any time soon cyclops:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

It's smaller than it looks, really. Currently it's roughly 6.5", final height should be around 10-11"

And yeah, sorry...I suck at painting, so I usually don't...since this thing is so huge, I *might* end up painting it, just because it probably wouldn't be too hard...but don't hold your breath.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow, really? It looks _much_ bigger than that, even after I've had a better look at it (not at work now, don't have to hide what I'm doing). 

Do you have a template or even a drawing you're working to? Or is it inspired guesswork? In other words, do you know it "should" be about 11"? That actually sounds a bit _short_ for a Titan, though I'll admit I know little about different variants.

But, in terms of the length of its legs to overall height, 6.5:10.5 (or thereabouts) looks about right. I suppose the one shred of credibility I can salvage from my hopelessly over-inflated guess was that you're slightly over half-way!

:not good at size cyclops:


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

I rekon the scale is about right.



Red Orc said:


> Do you have a template or even a drawing you're
> working to?


If you want some I have some warhound templates from dane of war. Should work with plasticard or thick card. PM me if you want them. They are based on measurments of the FW model, and they come to arond 11 inches at full height.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice find with those dark grey bits, they really look like perfect gears and such!

Its comming on splendidly!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

It looks as it says on the bit of plastic in the last pic, Super! :biggrin:

Hey and whats wrong with grainy wip pics i use them all the time. lol.

Between 10" to 14" is fine for a scout class titan i reckon ( I say up to 14 as mine seems to have grown a bit lol).

I thought i had enough of a head start to finish mine before you would yours but looking at these recent pics I am no longer sure. but at least i know I will probably get mine painted first. .


Are you going to put this on a base or try to have it free standing?

Looking good mate once again your modelling skill is truely impressive.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I've got a set of templates a friend of mine sent me, and I'm going off of some pics from FW (forgeworld says their warhound is about 10.5" depending on how you set the legs)

I'll probably leave it free standing if for no other reason than I;d have no idea what to base it with. Not to mention it's hard enough to maneuver something that big as it is, let alone with a dinnerplate glued to its feet


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow gal, its looking good...

i wish i was a good scratch builder like you, then i could finish that warlord titan i am/was building.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

nice job so far


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

dirty-dog- said:


> wow gal, its looking good...
> 
> i wish i was a good scratch builder like you, then i could finish that warlord titan i am/was building.


This is actually my first scratchbuild. Til now everything else has just been conversion work. And, though it may damage my mystique, I have to confess, it's been surprisingly easy so far. Print out templates, cut them out,t ape to plasticard, trace, cut (I've been using scissors, they go through this .75mm plastic like butter), glue, easy peasy onve you get over the intimmidation factor


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

The easyness is more a factor of how picky you are and how easily you find the pieces that your not making, I love the joints you're using if I had those I would be much farther along on mine. So far the legs look great so Kudos to you.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Indeed, pickiness is a factor. If I was really putting an A1 super-plus effort into it I;d be taking a lot longer, using a steel ruler and exacto, measuring all the pieces, etc...right now I'm sort of going at it and dealing with gaps and the like as they come. Sometimes I wish I was more exacting...my groin is a little asymetrical (too high on one side by a couple mm) and there's gaps in lots of places. GS will be used later.

Anyhow, update: Nearly done, just head and arms.









Add a little for the end of the ruler not being scale and we're at just over 10", just as I was hoping for.









I'm going to put a bottom on those big shoulder pods (the templates I have were very lacking in the bottom department)









I'll probably add some detail to the backs of the pod, some mesh or cooling vanes or something.









And here we see I used some piping to make it swivel and break down. Used two sizes that fit inside one another to make sure it was a secure, smooth join rather than just cutting a hole in .75mm plasticard and calling it good.

I've barely even given any thought to detail work yet, but I plan to add a fair bit (mainly to cover up some of the shoddy cutting  ) later on.

And yeah, Yor has it...it's all down to how picky you are. His warhound is tons cooler than mine, trust me on that. 

I couldn't come close to matching that level of precision and detail on my first go. This is my first ever scratchbuild


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

coming on a treat time for vash to get cracking:laugh:


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you for the compliment Galahad. Somewhere I think I posted up a pic of the first titan that I did, and I think we have the same templates. If you remember the old GI Joe toy line the big AA gun off of the Terror Drome works really well for the twin turbo laser cannon, this saved me a lot of time.


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

Hey, are you using the set of templates that lack0fbettername made? cos if so, I've got copies of them if anyone wants them :biggrin:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Galahad said:


> ...my groin is a little asymetrical ...


I know it's childish, but I had to draw attention to that statement.

Gal, that's looking really good. Can't believe you're moving so fast with it, Vash really will have to pull his finger out of... wherever Slaaneshis keep their fingers... if he's gonna finish his before you.

Leinad-yor, yours is also amazing. That is a really cool amount of detail you're doing on the inside. Is it going to be visible? Does the top shell come off or something? :shok: is what my face looks like at the moment.

:going wow a lot cyclops:


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't want to steal Galahad's thread since he is doing such an awesome job on his first scratch build. I will get back to work on mine and get it's thread back up to date for all to see.

Galahad try to beat Vash and get it painted before he does. I'll see if I can get mine on it's legs soon.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Honestly, I have no idea who made the templates I'm using...but whoever they are could have put in some bloody instructions!

It was all pretty intuitive until I got to the back of the carapace. I had to make extra cuts and rig things a bit to get them to actually work

I should have used thicker card on the main carapace 'wings' because it feels really flimsy and I haven;t even tried mounting arms yet. I'll have to reinforce things a bit...

As for weapons, I've got some rough ideas for how I want to do them


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The way the knob on the knee joint sticks out so much has been bothering the crap out of me lately

(as exemplified in a really cheezy WIP pic here)









I finally just took a razor saw to it and hacked the thing off at the gear ring.

However, looking at the bit I cut off, I think it might actually look good on the hip, which doesn't stand out much front-on.

I used a little white glue to tack them on for these shots. What do you guys think? Or would it be better to leave the caps off the hips?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Capped hips for me, I like that whole industrial-steampunk feel to it. But then again I thought they looked good on the knees, so what do I know? Oh yeah, and I'm an Ork, so I might have a different set of aesthetic criteria... sorry, fings i iz finkin' lookz reely gud. :wink:

:wondering how many synonyms for impressed I can come up with cyclops:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I thought they stuck out too much on the knees, made the legs look lopsided and hid the hips from the front, but I think they;ll look good on the hips


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Been watching this for a while Gal and that is dam impressive. I don't suppose you'll consider painting this one?k:


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice job Gal! I repping is in order as i have not repped you yet and been admiring your work for some time! Good job man. It really makes me want to start my own Titan


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Glad you guys like it so far.
I've got one gun arm done so far. Enjoy some grainy WIP shots. Next big photo shoot when I have two arms.


















And an underside shot of the other side, showing the reinforcement struts (immex) and swanky ball joint/gears (imex) that I did a little cutting on to make it so another dome cap can be plugged in, making the weapon arms pivot and pop off.









Again, booyah for Imex


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

L for legend
all i have to say lol


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Finished the lasers so I'm calling it a night. Latest glamour shots follow.









The whole gang assembles for scale once more.









Showing off some of the range of motion for the hips and arms









Side shot. Are the guns long enough? I can make them longer but then they might look too thin.









mostly unnessecary rear shot, highlighting the new piece covering the ass. Another bit of Imex scenery goodness from the powerplant kit. It was a perfect fit. Looks like some kind of recharge port or vent or something. i liked it.

Still lots to do though, besides the head.

I would like to make at least one plasma destroyer and vulcan-mega-bolter just for fun, and there's TONS of detail left to do. I'm going to stick hydraulics on the toes and perhaps backs of the joints, on the arms, etc. Not to mention tons of GW bits I plan to stick on for detail. I've been holding back just so I can get everything put together, and because I wanted to highlight all the imex bits

Still need to put bottoms on those shoulder pods too...Tons to do


----------



## lordmat0 (May 17, 2008)

Looking good so far can't wait to see the finished product!

What exacty are you going to do for the head =O!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Originally I had plans to use a modified speeder as a head, but it;s too small, so I'll probably just stick to the template


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The last few days I've mainly just been shaving down rough edges and making little tweaks (finally leveled the pelvis), raised the arms a little. Last night was my night off, so I tackled the head.

Pain...
The template failed me a bit, the cockpit bits didn't meet up like they should have, so I had to do a lot of improv work towards the end. And I'm a little concerned about the sheer size of the head...it's all to scale with the template, and it looks fine compared to the body...but it really makes the arms look tiny

Is that as it should be, or did screw up?
Oh, and green tinted windows, courtesy of a bit of toy packaging I saved for just such an ocasion ;-)









One last family photo









Side view. Note how skinny the lasers look now...









Halfway broken down, wanted to show off the bottom of the torso, finally capped those pods









Looks kinda like a space ship...

Anyhow, it's 'done'
But it's not 'finished'

Next comes the long process of adding detail from my bitz box, and cobbling together a couple of weapons I have no templates for... Fun. Probably at least another week left in this thing.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

... and then you just have to paint it! (We all know that's your favourite bit! )

It really does look excellent. I don't think the lasers look too thin, I think they're fine.

Another great piece of work Gal - nice one!

:whistling and applauding cyclops:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

very nice constructing, although i think that u should use a plasma blast gun, big blasty templates....


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Galahad this is the first one that I built straight from the template. Yours is very close to the same size and proportion, the thing that you should think about is that the template was made to be cut out and folded. You used plastic so some sizes will vary.










The guns look OK to me, and the only thing that I would suggest is see if you can move the gun mounts away from the body a little. This should make them look a little bigger and less compact.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Your first scratchbuild? YOUR FIRST BLOODY SCRATCHBUILD!? Ye gods... I hope mine looks half that good. A fifth, even. Been meaning to do something like this for some time now - would you recommend the template you used, or d'you reckon it'd be better to have a look around a bit? Anyway. Stellar job... you bastard.

[EDIT: forgot to mention - your use of the Imex sets is brilliant. I've had a chemical plant kicking around for a bit, but I honestly doubt I could've thought of that.]


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks, I'm glad it seems to be turning out alright. 

As for the templates...it's always best to shop around. For 90% of the build, my templates proved pretty useful, but there were a couple times (back of the carapace, the head, etc) where they let me down. And they also weren't big on bottoms. The feet, groin and shoulder pods were all without bottoms on the template (I still haven't bothered putting bottoms on the feet)

For the important stuff the templates worked out pretty well. You could do worse, for sure.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! Your creations never cease to amaze me. This will look great when it is complete. k: (Hum..., are you going to paint this one?)


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Painting is a maybe. It's big, not a lot of detail, and I could probably make a better one now that I've at least put one together, so fucking up the paint won't be a tragedy. If I had to rebuy everything I put into this (including the imex kits, which still have plenty of good bits left, and the bottle of glue what I used about half of on the titan alone) it'd put me out all of $50. Really, all I bought just for this project is about $5 worth of thick plastic strips for reinforcing the joins, and a little extra tubing. The invaluable, indispensable Imex kits I already had, along with the glue. The plasticard was free from work and hardly put a dent in my stock. 

So, let's put it this way: It'll get painted before anything else on my workbench will.

I've been adding some details, it's all upper body right now. Lower body will wait til I have tome to fiddle with hydraulics and shit.









Added tips to the lasers. They look infinately better now, more finished and less...piddly, I guess. It really sells it, IMO. Those tips are the best addition I made. Everthing else is just gravy.









A speeder was already sacrificed for two other projects (the main bulkhead made a nifty cannon for my vindicator, and the turbines went onto my Daemon Prince) so I figured why not use the rest. All the buffalo and whatnot. 
Intake grill on the nose, fins for ears

The ass end of the speeder is going to become the business end of a Vulcan Mega bolter, when I have the time to assemble it









Yes, that's the back hatch off a rhino. No, I don;t know why I put it under the head...but it looks alright, adds some detail and gives the dawg some teeth. If everyone thinks it looks retarded I'll take it off.

Also, the force field priojector from the ravenwing kit under that ear. rEgular radar dish under the other. I figure it;s a scout titan, it needs sensors.









Some cooling for the big engine pods, and some bigass antennae. It's a scout, it needs communication gear too.

Yeah, Tau Ion Cannon on the inside surfaces of the pods. I think they look good. I muight just add a second set to the outsides, what do you guys think? Not too out of place or obvious looking, and that sticky-out bit kind of matches some of the ribbing on the antennas.









Top view. Yep, cut-down railgun. It adds some detail to the top and it looks like it's a reinforcing strut for the arm assembly. Adds a little bulk to the carapace

So that's what I;ve got so far.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice very nice Gal.

Vash's veiw: Lose the rhino door mate, its far to scooby do imo from the side in particular its just too comedy.

The Tau bits are fine I reckon.

And last but not least.
Ok your well known for having a brush phobia :wink: but can I suggest that you at least undercoat the beast. When I was makinkg Ork stuff undercoating it made it look more like a compleded mini rather than a colection of different coloured bits of plastic.
A light drybrush brings out all the detail and shows the work you have done rather well.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, I suppose so. I think it looks cute...but I suppose cute is bad for a titan.

I might put some raised zig-zags along the bottom section of the head, that boring rectangular box under the angular, jowely-looking bits. Give it some kind of detail and hint at toothiness


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Dude! aMazing!! k: No, really..., you out done yourself this time. Great work Gal.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Gal....dude.....that's just...I mean....


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Dude can I get access to your bits box, I have to make all that cool stuff.


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thats fantastic, an inspiration to all, would love to see it painted, but judging b y the comments thats not your strong point


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Er... holy hell :shok:. It's even more incredible now than it was the last time I looked - and it was pretty damned incredible, let me tell you. I do think the jaw and ears are a bit comical, though. For that matter, I might ditch the little triangle that separates the windshield into distinct eyes. But all these things are nitpicks, compared to the vast mountain of awesome that is your Warhound. If you ever top this, I think I may go into cardiac arrest.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

^ what they said.

Galahad you are a god of plastic and paper. I prostrate myself before you.:biggrin:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

:blush: aww, shucks, guys.
Now that we're moving into the 'stick shit on plastic' phase, I feel like I'm back in my element. 

I'm going to scrap the jaw, but I like the triangle on the front windscreen...I don't know why, but looking at it front on with just that one rectangular pane...it looked weird. Adding a little extra definition to the window makes it look a little better, IMO.

I could slap an armoured shutter from a Rhino over it, but I didn't like how narrow the viewing slits were on it. Made the thing look beady-eyed

With the exception of the tau and speeder bits, just about all the gray plastic on this model came from one of two kits. Imex Powerplant ($14.39), and the Imex Chemical Plant ($20.79) The chem plant especially was worth every penny for conversion bits.

Those in the UK can get these through Airfix, if I recall


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Unfuckingbelievable.

Infuckingcredible. 

In all honesty that is one of, if not the best scratch built warhound I have ever seen, and I have seen a few. 

You absolutely must throw some paint on that bitch. 

Then build another one, a looted Ork Warhound...


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

My only criticism so far is like you said, the window needs more definition.

Perhaps some simple thickened plasticard there, overlaid with rivets on the edges? That would be sweet.

Some more Imperial iconography similar to that above his head infront of the rail guns placed all over--but im sure you do something sweet to make it look finished with your "stick shit on plastic" phase now in effect. 

Holy shit I'm seriously goddamned psyched about this bigass bitchin pimp motherfucker.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Mini-update. I fixed the window and jaw issues after work.

Didn't feel like hauling it to the rec room and setting up whiteboards, so I used a pizza box on the couch 


















Those are the blocks from the speeder bumper, I think they give it a sort of skuillish appearance. And the window trim did wonders for hiding my slightly wobbly cuts 

I kept the triangle, just because one solid window across the front just looked weird...speaking of weird, forgive the odd angle, the nose section really isn;t that huge looking ;-)









And thanks for the high praise, guys (I really do appreciate it. I blush whenever I check the thread)...but Leinad's and Vash's are more deserving of recognition, IMO. Better precision in cutting, and attention to detail and (especially in Vash's case) sheer ambitiousness. But I'm thrilled you guys are enjoying mine


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Oi big nose!

The 'jaw' looks better like that imo Gal.

Where is the green 'glass' from Gal? ( Although its sure to be from some US product I have never heard of. lol.)

The window edging is pulling it together nicely and I look forward to watching the detailing going on.

So for the moment the lead is most certainly yours in our Titan race but I will be back soon. Muhahaha


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The green glass is actually salvaged from some toy packaging...a spring-loaded toy lightsaber to be exact...because even though I Built My Own Lightsaber years ago, I can never resist when they come out with something cool for the toy ones...anyhow, the packaging had a big transparent plastic window on threee sides, and two of those sides were green, so after I tore the box open I made sure to tear our the plastic window and keep it...for just such an occasion.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

The glass and window bulk-ups look nice. Any rivets going on?

And be careful not to paint on the glass when (and if :biggrin you ever paint this "puppy!" 

And yeah, that triangle makes the window look a lot coooler.


I know your being modest, but seriously dude, this thang kicks ass!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Rivets will come when I figure out a good source...the drill and rod method works ok for orks, but I want something smoother for this. Maybe model train rivets, or pin heads or somehting


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Looking good Galahad. Great work on this thing. I've had the templates myself for about 3 months and haven't gotten around to building one. Seems like such a big task its hard to even start. Can't wait to see more man.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The first step is the hardest.

My suggestion would be to get some posterboard together, print up the templates and glue them down onto the sheet and make a cardstock mockup first (I wish I had)

It's an intimidating project, but once you get started it;s not so bad. Doing it in plastic is an added bit of hassle though since rather than folding you have to cut out every segment of the template and glue them back together


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

i find it easier to fold a bit of cardboard, hen glue the plastic on top. this makes it a lot easier and quicker as you have a larger area to glue, and dont have to hold it for long. if you put a line of plastic inside as well, it prevents it from bending..


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, pin heads are good. A bit large for ordinary use, but I imagine they'd be perfectly appropriate for a Titan.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, barring a couple arms I have to make, and some rivets that I'll be needing to apply (once the pins arrive) I've got most of it done.

I;ve mainly been working on the legs and pelvis, so let's have a look









Front shot, you can see some trim strips laid out on the shin armor, as well as the blocky leg segments. Extra hydraulics on the ties and knee, and you can see some of the piping and a pair of big new domes for the top.









Close up on the pelvis, much bulkier, much more meched out than before. I love it now. It looks very techno.









here's the glory shot of the night's work. The GS will need some finishing when it sets, and I may add some ring segments for detail, but that's the bulk of what I did tonight.

By the way, except the stock detail bits from the groin plate, ALL of the lower body detail came from my imex chemical plant kit...and I still have lots of pipe segments left.









Backs of the legs. The lower leg segments really bulked up here, and I covered over a lot of blank, detailess plastic here. I like it.









Closeup on the new domes. I shaved off the bunch of tiny, randomly applied rivets because it looked too orky, and because I REALLY didn't want to continue the look of thousands of tiny, randomly set rivets. I think they add something to the build though, those domes.









Good side shot, you can see the new head detail really works with the thing as a whole, and you can see the bulked up legs. I might have to put some piping on the upper body/arms next...









And one last shot, just for fun. Here's the Wardawg and Sgt. Pointy next to my D&D Colossal Red Dragon 'Miniature'. Yes, it's the same scale as 40k. Next time you're playing D&D and your 5-man adventure party decides to fight a Great Wyrm, just remember...it was bigger than a TITAN! (and you didn't even bring meltabombs to the cave...)


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

eeeek, thats a big scary dragon, but still not as cool as the Titan!


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

The titans looking amazing, can't wait to see it fully done, and that dragon is pretty cool too :victory:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Man, that is looking good. Stop putting tech on it now though, otherwise before you know it, it'll be Heath Robinson meets the beginning of Monty Python.

And the (frankly massive) dragon gives me an idea... an Apocalypse Datasheet for a Deathworld Firewyrm... I'm sure the Space Wolves would like hunting them for instance. Could be fun...

(Orc wanders off to consider what other fantasy bits would be cool in 40k)

Oh, BTW - please paint the damn thing!

:really wanting to see it with a coat of paint on cyclops:


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Where did you get the material for the pistons? I have been looking for something to use and I keep coming up with nothing.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks, guys. I'm going to add a bit of detail to the arms, and maybe the lip of the carapace, otherwise (except for rivets) I'm just about done with the bulk of it. 

Going to start working on the secondary weapon arms here soon.

As for the pistons, that's just styrene tubing. I got mine off the Evergreen Plastics spin rack at my local Hobbytown USA shop, I'm sure any model train/hobby shop will have something like them. The rack at my store has tubing and rods in a variety of diameters, square and rectangular plastic strips (great for reinforcing joins in plasticard), I-beams, textured plasticard, etc.

Model train shops are a great resource. There's even one next to my local GW store (though I don't go up there often)


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks I'll have to see if there is something like that in my area. And the hunt begins...


----------

